# Golf is EXPENSIVE



## brige123 (May 3, 2007)

Hi y'all. Just got my new set of clubs for the year. I needed to get my new taylor mades. I havent got clubs in so long it seems. I was doing fine with the ones i had. But when did golf get so expensive. i mean its always been such a expensive hobby. Im going to have to get a second job. What does everyone do to pay for their golf expensives that are so high?


----------



## CallowayBig12 (May 3, 2007)

Seems that way doesnt it. I just bought my new clubs last year and they were expensive. I live where the golf is all year round so im out there on a daily basis almost. Sad to say ehh no i love golf. but the expenses get up but i love it.


----------



## CallowayBig12 (May 3, 2007)

oops i didnt see that other part. i make a little extra cash from this website called www.letknowledgedrop.com i bought that package and started reselling them...works great. Takes care of all the golf bills


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, it is an expensive sport or game, whatever you want to call it...I pay for it by doing Ebay selling ,and some other work. Right now, I am employed at my local course. I make decent money that way. I also sometimes work as a backup PIT crew man..but so far no calls from my guy on that..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I teach golf


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Umm buy and resell ...usually you can make back a decent amount of money for your next purchase.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I tend to keep my clubs for a long time (8-10 years), so the amortized equipment costs aren't prohibitive. My stumbling block for years has been the cost of actually playing. Back when it cost 10 bucks a round, it didnt' seem so bad, even though my income was less. Now the same course is almost 30 bucks (walking), and that seems more painful. If I tried to play as much as I wanted at that price the cost would break the bank, not to mention landing me in divorce court.  

Enter the retirement phase of my life. Now I work part time at the course, so the small income helps with the cost of balls and play, and the discounts ($2.50 per 9 holes to play, and $3.50 per 9 holes for a riding cart if I so choose) make the game affordable for me again. I've already played 25 rounds this year, and I'm just getting started. With the low cost of play on my home course now, I can better afford to get out occasionally and play other, more costly courses.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like Rick, I tend to keep my clubs a while, once I finally make up my mind on a set in the first place.  

Since I live in a popular tourist destination, golf here varies wildly from affordable to ridiculously expensive. Fortunately for my desires, there are a handfull of affordable public and semi-private courses close to my house and I don't get tired of the rotation among them. Also fortunately, I'm friends with one of the starters at Doral and he can occasionally get me on one of their courses for about 1/4th of what it would cost if I just made a time and paid a fee. There are some other courses that are public, owned by the City of Miami Beach, but apparently which have a very high opinion of themselves. Yes, they are in good condition, but by design, IMHO, not worth the price.

Public courses on weekends range from $35 to $140, cart included. Semi-private courses range from $45 to a high of $250 at the resort courses.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've only been playing for a short while but have been hunting for years. Golf is no more expensive than hunting, especially if you're in a hunting club. I'm now in a phasing movement. I'm phasing out of hunting and into golf.


----------



## Greg_G (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, I pay an average of $30 for 18 holes here in Wichita. Thats splitting a cart with someone. Most courses here in town are $18-$20 depending on the day. Weekends are more of course...
I can afford to go about once a week now. But it has been storming all week and next week is not looking so hot either


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

brige123 said:


> Hi y'all. Just got my new set of clubs for the year. I needed to get my new taylor mades. I havent got clubs in so long it seems. I was doing fine with the ones i had. But when did golf get so expensive. i mean its always been such a expensive hobby. Im going to have to get a second job. What does everyone do to pay for their golf expensives that are so high?


I guess each & everyone of us has to make some extra income inorder to pursue this hobby. But for me, I do not think this as expensive vis a vis our health.

Playing Golf for me is a form of exercise and hobby, and is somehow similar to going to the gym or playing other sports.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

nah it's cheap when you've got clubs and membership

when you first start off:

£60 annual membership (no comp fees) junior member
£200 for a good begginer full set of RAM clubs and stand bag
£8 for 24 dunlop balls
£2 for a loada tee's
two golf polo shirts £12
£2.50 glove
shoes £30 

1 or 2 golf lessons £20

and once you've got all that you dont need anything else for another year until you need new membership etc. 

But obviously along the way buying new balls and tee's but that's not that expensive if you're a begginer

That's good for non competitive style play.

Once you've got the stuff it's a cheap game IMO


----------

